# My bee yard.



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a shot of my bee yard late afternoon.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice shot. Looks like you're ready for hurricane season!


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice pic. Here is a pic of my yards watering hole. Kids did not use it any more and bees seem to like it.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

rlsiv said:


> Nice shot. Looks like you're ready for hurricane season!


Thanks, I have all that weight on there trying to flatten out the Mountain Camp spacers. They were bad out of square. And I had just recently placed those hives with the straps on them. I will be removing those today. Good Observation on your part.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

billybwf said:


> Nice pic. Here is a pic of my yards watering hole. Kids did not use it any more and bees seem to like it.
> View attachment 3331


That's cool !.... another Idea for a watering hole.


----------

